
I confronted a Flippa scammer and tips on how to avoid them - altumcode
Hey everyone,<p>Fabian from AltumCode here, first post .<p>I just wanted to share a quick story from which you could learn both as an author&#x2F;creator of web products or as buyer from some marketplaces.<p>- I get notified from a customer of mine that someone on Flippa is selling multiple instances of multiple products of mine<p>- I check 4 of them (they were more than that) and all of them do not have the right to even run as they were not registered with valid licenses.<p>- I contact Flippa support, gave them all the initial details about this.<p>- Flippa support comes back with &quot;proof of purchase&quot;, 4 invoices and 4 license keys that they got from the Seller.<p>- All the licenses are fake and invoices have been faked.<p>- I provide all the proof to Flippa support and after 3 days, I get back the response that they have enough evidence to go for a Permanent ban on the user.<p>- The seller has been doing this with multiple other products from other Authors and has sold over $20K doing this. He is now permanently banned and will be blocked from the platform completely.<p>Here is the full article if you&#x27;re interested in more details: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;altumcode.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;avoid-getting-scammed-when-purchasing-web-products&#x2F;<p>Did you have any similar experience?
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://altumcode.com/blog/avoid-getting-scammed-when-
purcha...](https://altumcode.com/blog/avoid-getting-scammed-when-purchasing-
web-products/)

It's weird that the scammer account has "100.0% positive feedback". How many
reviews did he had, 1? [https://xkcd.com/1098/](https://xkcd.com/1098/)

